# manual focus lenses and accurate eye sight



## Patak (Oct 6, 2015)

This is the question for people who have experience with manual focus lenses. i have an opportunity to acquire Zeiss 135 f2 for a decent price but hesitate because of MF. I do not really trust my own eyes when it comes to manual focusing and doing 3 things at the same time (holding camera, holding the focus button, and focusing) might not be so easy. i do not use tripod very often and mainly shoot my kids in action, portraits, weddings and some sports. i really like the focal length and the aperture and also own the Canon version. Any advice would be appriciated


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 6, 2015)

Some friends in Canonrumors succeeded when using manual focus lenses in live view, with the Zacuto Z finder. But that does not mean they get a high rate of success in action sports.


----------



## LostArk (Oct 6, 2015)

You (everyone) should be using the AF-ON button to focus regardless, not a half-shutter press. Don't let MF lenses intimidate you, all they do is turn your hand into the focusing motor. That being said, I'd take a 135L over a Zeiss 135 every day. I'd only use a MF lens if it brings something to the table no Canon lens does, like the Lomo Petzval or even Nikon 135. Just my $0.02.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2015)

LostArk said:


> That being said, I'd take a 135L over a Zeiss 135 every day.



+1

I've used manual focus lenses to shoot action...but that was back when sensors were based on gelatin not silicon and AF lenses were the hottest new thing and way, way out of my budget.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 7, 2015)

In my opinion, using any manual focus lens for "action, portraits, weddings and some sports" is a bad idea if you have a good autofocus lens available, which you do.

What made you consider this change? Is there something wrong with your Canon 135?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> LostArk said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, I'd take a 135L over a Zeiss 135 every day.
> ...



+2 I used manual focus to shoot sports because AF didn't exist then! Honestly, what was considered a great photo back then would just barely be acceptable now. Standards have changed. Plus my eyesight is such that I "hunt" too much doing manual focus to ever be successful shooting sports. Landscapes, formal portraits, artistic stuff, and maybe pre-focused street stuff are all I'd try to do MF. Sports/action/kids playing... not with my aging reflexes and eyesight! YMMV.


----------



## kaswindell (Oct 7, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > LostArk said:
> ...



+3 Once upon a time I could focus fast enough to shoot sports with the only thing automated being the film advance (I still love the sound of a motor drive). When I pick up my old film cameras now I realize just how much better we have it from an ease of use perspective. I just shot some pictures of my wife's 2 year old great-niece this past weekend as she ran around in a park. Thank goodness for technology, my keeper rate was terrible as it was!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 7, 2015)

I think a lot of us here are in our sixties and getting poorer eye sight! As we are more able to enjoy better toys either because of better earning capabilities as we approach a better stations in our employment or that our children have finished college and have their jobs so a part of our income can be set aside for our toys. Then, we have eye sight degradation, less stamina, bone and joint problem and so on, which rob us of a lot of joy we could devote to our enjoyment.
Anyway, we should enjoy our lives!
-r


----------



## NWPhil (Oct 7, 2015)

+4
Portraits and for posed shots at weddings...fine. Otherwise. the canon 135.
Keep it if you can - takes practice, patience and willing to slow down - looking at your line-up, you would be better off getting the 70-200 f/2.8 is mk2.
The Zeiss is like an old brandy - sip it slowly ;D

ps: I can use better focusing screens for MF with my camera, but it's a bit more difficult with the 5d3, mainly if you need to swap them more than once a year


----------



## Eldar (Oct 7, 2015)

I use an Ec-S screen in my 1DX and a custom made S screen in my 5DSR, to go with my Zeiss lenses. It is a lot easier than most people seem to think. My keeper rates are high, provided my subjects are slow or preferably still. And to be different, I replaced my 135/2L with the Zeiss. No regrets!


----------



## niels123 (Oct 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I use an Ec-S screen in my 1DX and a custom made S screen in my 5DSR, to go with my Zeiss lenses. It is a lot easier than most people seem to think. My keeper rates are high, provided my subjects are slow or preferably still. And to be different, I replaced my 135/2L with the Zeiss. No regrets!



I own the 7D II and the 5D III. On the 7D II I have the Eg-S screen, which helps a lot. Unfortunately the 7D II has a crop sensor and no Canon screens are available for the 5D III. Do you mean by custom made that you have a third party screen for your 5Ds? I have been told that putting a third party screen in my 5D III will affect light metering (which I can correct for) and autofocus behaviour (which I cannot correct for).


----------



## Eldar (Oct 7, 2015)

niels123 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I use an Ec-S screen in my 1DX and a custom made S screen in my 5DSR, to go with my Zeiss lenses. It is a lot easier than most people seem to think. My keeper rates are high, provided my subjects are slow or preferably still. And to be different, I replaced my 135/2L with the Zeiss. No regrets!
> ...


www.focusingscreen.com provides screens for the 5DIII and 5DS/R. AF is no problem, but about -2/3 stop EC is required.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


+1 for focusingscreen.com. AF no problem although I rarely use it (180L, 300/2.8), because usually it does not do what I want. Yes, I could fiddle with AF settings, but then I'm quicker doing MF. EC, depends, adjust it with many shots, so nothing new or different.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2015)

Patak said:


> This is the question for people who have experience with manual focus lenses. i have an opportunity to acquire Zeiss 135 f2 for a decent price but hesitate because of MF. I do not really trust my own eyes when it comes to manual focusing and doing 3 things at the same time (holding camera, holding the focus button, and focusing) might not be so easy. i do not use tripod very often and mainly shoot my kids in action, portraits, weddings and some sports. i really like the focal length and the aperture and also own the Canon version. Any advice would be appriciated



That's why autofocus lenses were invented. Its a rare skill to capture action with a telephoto lens and MF. Even more so in the days of high MP sensors where more accurate focus is needed. When manual focus lenses were used, apertures were often smaller, so using f/5.6 or f/8 will help due to increased depth of field.


----------



## George D. (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not a matter of getting older, it's a matter of Canon long getting rid of the split-image/microprism focusing screen as standard. Actually I miss split-image when manually focusing at f/1.2. Never mind. Good news is you can change screen. Check out options here and continue with photography 'till you reach 100 yo (or more): 

http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_FocusingScreens_QuickGuide.pdf

as you know +/- diopter correction also exists on the eyepiece.

As for the 5D MkIII I'm not sure if the screen is user replaceable due to embedded electronics. I hope on MkIV it is.


----------



## Larry (Oct 9, 2015)

Eldar said:


> www.focusingscreen.com provides screens for the 5DIII and 5DS/R. AF is no problem, but about -2/3 stop EC is required.



I see that focusingscreen.com. has no products for the 7DII. Am I simply behind the times costwise, or does anyone else's jaw drop along with raised eyebrows at their prices? ??? Comments? ...and what does NT$ indicate?


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 9, 2015)

If you have time and a slow or static subject, it is not that hard. It depends also a bit on the camera. I find manual focus easier with the 5Ds R than with the 5DII. The view finder looks larger and the slightly bigger magnification helps, too.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > www.focusingscreen.com provides screens for the 5DIII and 5DS/R. AF is no problem, but about -2/3 stop EC is required.
> ...


NT$ is Taiwanese dollars. Considering they are handmade (or adapted rather), they will be a bit more expensive than a standard Canon screen. The 7DII have support from Canon, so there is no need for custom made screens.


----------

